
Show HN: Conduit – Product management for self-managed teams - isaacaderogba
https://www.getconduit.co
======
isaacaderogba
An app I've been building over the last 8 weeks.

Very much still in beta, but any feedback is welcome - particularly interested
on how to make this more appealing to self-managed engineering teams.

